# New Here



## Cingcrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Picked up a new 2014 Outlander Xrm 1000 this past monday.
Looking for recommendations on exhaust/programmers and clutch kit/spring providers.

Anyone have suggestions on really good online websites that carry aftermarket parts for these bikes?

My bad just realized I posted under arctic cat. Can a mod move to Can-am?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB. Lots of good info here.


----------

